# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Klub roditelja nedonoščadi "Palčići"

## zvucko

Poštovani,

veliko zadovoljstvo mi je obavijestiti Vas da *Klub roditelja nedonoščadi "Palčići"* svečano obilježava početak rada u *utorak 23. veljače 2010. godine u 13 sati* u *velikoj predavaoni* (polukat kod Centralnog laboratorija)*Kliničke bolnice "Sveti duh".*

*"PALČIĆI"* su osnovani s ciljem pomoći,edukacije i razmjene iskustava roditelja prijevremena rodjene djece te dugoročnog unapredjenja skrbi za bolesnu i prijevremeno rodjenu djecu.

Ovim putem želimo pozvati sve zainteresirane da nam se pridruže na našoj svečanosti gdje ćete imati mogućnost i formalno postati članom udruge,te pobliže upoznati ciljeve i djelatnosti naše udruge.

Nadam se da ćete se odazvati našem pozivu u što većem broju.

Molimo Vas da svoj dolazak potvrdite na niže navedeni kontakt.

Srdačan pozdrav,

               predsjednica
Kluba roditelja nedonoščadi "Palčići"

*Željka Vučko*
   e-mail:zdvucko@gmail.com

----------


## ivarica

vidimo se  :Smile:

----------


## zvucko

Pozdrav svima,
najprije da Vam zahvalim na podršci koju ste nam pružili kao i na Vašoj prisutnosti na našem svečanom predstavljanju.
Sve zainteresirane pozivamo da nam se pridruže večeras 02.03.2010. u 19 sati na radionici za roditelje koja će se održati u predavaonici KB Sveti Duh ( 2. KAT,IZNAD RODILIŠTA),kako bi se upoznali sa našim radom i svojim iskustvom pružili podršku majkama koje su ovdje u bolnici i tek prolaze tu "akutnu" fazu nakon rodjenja nedonošćeta,te medjusobno popričali i razmjenili iskustva u toploj,prijateljskoj atmosferi.
S radošću Vas očekujemo
*PALČIĆI*
Za sve informacije pogledajte našu stranicu koja je još u izradi,no na njoj možete naći kontakte.www.palcici.net

----------


## zvucko

Pozivamo sve zainteresirane da nam se pridruže na radionici za roditelje nedonoščadi 16.03.2010. u 19 sati,KB Sveti Duh,Predavaonica klinike za ginekologiju i porodništvo,II kat (iznad rodilišta).Očekujemo Vas,najavite svoj dolazak ako ste u mogućnosti na 091 3712 722.
Za Klub roditelja nedonoščadi " Palčići"
predsjednica Željka Vučko

----------


## zvucko

Poštovani,
pozivamo Vas na radionicu za roditelje nedonoščadi koja će se održati u utorak 30.03.2010. u 19 sati u KB Sveti Duh,predavaona Klinike za ginekologiju i porodništvo (2. kat iznad rodilišta ).Dobrodošli ste svi koji svojim iskustvom možete pomoći roditeljima koji sada prolaze najteže trenutke ili razmjeniti iskustva te pružiti ili potražiti pomoć.
Nadam se da ćete se odazvati našem pozivu.
Željka Vučko

----------


## zvucko

Obavještavam Vas da Klub roditelja nedonoščadi "Palčići" 13.travnja 2010. u 18 sati organizira predavanje dr.Jovančevića na temu "Utjecaj njege i ljubavi na rani razvoj mozga".
Predavanje će se održati U velikoj predavaoni (polukat kod Centralnog laboratorija) KB Sveti Duh.
Pozivam sve zainteresirane da dodju i poslušaju ovo predavanje,vjerujući da je tema primamljiva i interesantna svim roditeljima.
U nadi da ćete se odazvati u velikom broju,lijepo Vas pozdravljam.
Željka Vučko

----------


## Sandralm

KB SVETI DUH ,PREDAVAONICA KLINIKE ZA GINEKOLOGIJU I PORODNIŠTVO

Radionica-družionica ,srijeda 23.03.2011. u 18 sati KB Sveti Duh,predavaonica Klinike za ginekologiju i porodništvo.Pozvani ste svi koji se želite družiti s Palčićima i vidjeti kako mi to radimo i kako polako i sigurno rastemo,napredujemo i postajemo jedna VELIKA SRETNA OBITELJ !Za sve koji ne vjeruju...dođite i ...uvjerite se...sigurni smo da ćete se vratiti sljedeći put !

----------


## Boxica

jel dolaze i klinci ili samo roditelji?

----------


## Sandralm

Naravno. Svaka naša radionica napravljena je za naše Palčiće koliko god godina imaju. Naša predjednica uvijek se pobrine da donese čiste dekice koje se stave na pod kako bi se najmanji igrali na njima, a roditelji se uvijek pobrinu za igračke. Pa ukoliko ćete doći samo donesite igračku sa kojom će se dijete igrati. Veselimo se Vašem dolasku.

----------


## Boxica

> Naravno. Svaka naša radionica napravljena je za naše Palčiće koliko god godina imaju. Naša predjednica uvijek se pobrine da donese čiste dekice koje se stave na pod kako bi se najmanji igrali na njima, a roditelji se uvijek pobrinu za igračke. Pa ukoliko ćete doći samo donesite igračku sa kojom će se dijete igrati. Veselimo se Vašem dolasku.


nadam se da se vidimo jer bi se stvarno htjela pridružiti udruzi...ja naime po defaultu rađam nedonošćad... :Smile: 
E. 33+6
I.G. 35+3

----------


## Sandralm

Na našim stranicama www.palcici.com možete ispuniti pristupnicu i poslati je na mail ili je možete osobno donjeti u srijedu. Bilo bi mi drago da se upoznamo.

----------


## Sandralm

Svim roditeljima Palčića obavjest da se pokrenuo forum na našim stranicama pridružite nam se, ispričajte svoju priču.

----------


## Sandralm

Evo i danas je pošla radionica na kojoj smo se družili i podijelili poklone koje smo dobili od Kraša. Neka Vam svima koji niste došli bude žao što ih niste dobili. U nadi da ćete se odazvati za dva tjedna lijepo Vas pozdravljam.

----------


## Sandralm

*RADIONICA "ŠTO SMO OČEKIVALI,KAKO JE ISPALO"*
Dragi naši Palčići !
Radionica na temu "_ŠTO SMO OČEKIVALI,A KAKO JE ISPALO_ "održati će se u utorak 12.travnja 2011. u 18,30 sati u predavaonici Klinike za ginekologiju i porodništvo KB Sveti Duh.
Pozvani ste svi koji želite podjeliti s nama svoja iskustva .

----------


## Sandralm

Dragi naši Palčići !Ljeto je krenulo,škola završila,mnogi od Vas već su na moru.No novi Palčići se rađaju i njihivi roditelji trebaju našu pomoć i podršku.Stoga molim sve Vas koji ste u mogućnosti da dođete na RADIONICU u srijedu 29.06.2011. u 18 sati u KB Sveti Duh,predavaonica Klinike za ginekologiju i porodništvo,kako bi pružili podršku roditeljima naših novih Palčića.Radujem se Vašem dolasku-ZAJEDNO SMO JAČI !

----------


## Sandralm

*13. rujan · 18:30 - 21:30     KB SVETI DUH Predavaonica Klinike za ginekologiju i porodništvo*

Pozivamo sve roditelje,bake,djedove,tete,strine,ujne,stričeve,  ujake ... prijevremeno rođene djece da nam se pridruže na radionici bez obzira i bez obaveze na članstvo u Palčićima ! Dobro nam došli ! Slobodno povedite i svoje Palčiće sa sobom,zbog njih smo ovdje i nemojte se ustručavati doći s njima,naći ćemo načina da i njih zabavimo.Radujemo se Vašem dolasku !

----------


## Sandralm

*U utorak 11. listopada u 18:30 u KB SVETI DUH Predavaonica Klinike za ginekologiju i porodništvo održat će se radionica "Kluba roditelja nedonoščadi "PALČIĆI"*

Pozivamo sve roditelje,te ostale članove obitelji da nam se pridruže u izmjenjivanju iskustva i da zajedno podijelimo informacije i pomognemo svim novim Palčićima.Dobro nam došli ! Slobodno povedite i svoje Palčiće sa sobom,zbog njih smo ovdje i nemojte se ustručavati doći s njima,naći ćemo načina da i njih zabavimo.Radujemo se Vašem dolasku !

----------


## Sandralm

*Podržite Palčiće proslavite s nama Međunarodni dan svjesnosti o nedonešenosti

17.11.2011. 10.00 h- 18.00 h

Cvjetni trg*
- susret s roditeljima Palčića
- savjetovanje
- dijeljenje promotivnih materijala
- humanitarna prodaja
-u 12:00 sati prigodno puštanje balona kao znak
broja prijevremeno rođene djece u Hrvatskoj

----------


## nessa

15. studeni ·  10:00 -  13:00



City Centar One Vukovarska 207 




PALČIĆI SPLIT , Maja Paladino



PALČIĆI SPLIT 



-predstavljanje udruge
 -savjetovanje roditelja
 -dijeljenje promotivnih materjala

----------


## nessa

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...93284831_n.jpg

----------


## nessa

to je program povodom dana nedonešenosti u Splitu

----------


## enchi

Nemam nikakvog osobno iskustva s "palčićima" ali rado bih komentirala da se program čini vrlo zanimljiv, a posebno mi je  :Heart:  onaj dio gdje ćete roditeljima na neonatologiji ostavljati poruke podrške.

 :Klap:

----------


## S2000

Bravo !

----------


## Sandralm

Poštovani,

Obavještavamo Vas da od sljedeće godine imamo dvije nove podružnice; Osijek i Dubrovnik.

----------


## Sandralm

*Svim našim malim i velikim Palčićima, njihovim obiteljima, prijateljima i ljudima dobre volje čestit Božić i sretna 2012 godina*

----------


## Sandralm

http://www.palcici.hr/index.php?option= ... id=2&id=68

Ukoliko ima netko mogućnosti pomoći javite se. Hvala

----------


## Sandralm

> http://www.palcici.hr/index.php?option= ... id=2&id=68
> 
> Ukoliko ima netko mogućnosti pomoći javite se. Hvala



Isprika nije novi link


http://www.palcici.hr/index.php?opti...&catid=2&id=68

----------


## nessa

Poštovani,

Klub roditelja nedonoščadi Palčići-podružnica Split organizira predavanje pravnice s HZZO-a gospođe Farkaš na temu "Prava roditelja prijevremeno rođene djece i djece s poteškoćama" u sklopu projekta "Naša hrabrost njihova je snaga" u prostorima Kluba trudnica i roditelja na adresi Ruđera Boškovića 28 Split, 10.03.2012 u 17 sati. Pridružite nam se 

-- 
S poštovanjem,

Voditelj - Palčići Split

Maja Paladino Agatić
mob: 091/ 271-2750
E-mail: split@palcici.hr
www.palcici.hr

----------


## nessa

Organizirali bi kreativnu radionicu izrade uskršnjih ukrasa u subotu 17.3.u 10h (Split) ako ima zainteresiranih molim vas javite nam se na mail split@palcici.hr ili na mob. 091/ 271-2750 da znamo organizirat i pripremit sve. Hvala

----------


## Sandralm

*"Dragi naši prijatelji !
Pozivamo sve Vas koji ste u mogućnosti da nam se prvi dan proljeća 21.03. pridružite Palčićima u Zagrebu na Cvjetnom trgu u 10,30h , u Splitu u Marmontovoj u 10 i u Dubrovniku na Stradunu u 10,00 h kako bi im dali podršku i na najbolji mogući način obilježili početak proljeća."*

----------


## Boxica

dobila sam informaciju da je napisano krivo vrijeme za Zagreb! druženje je isto u 10.00 sati!!!

----------


## puntica

Klub roditelja nedonoščadi „Palčići“ širi svoja krila. 
Nakon Zagreba, Splita, Osijeka i Dubrovnika, svoja vrata malim hrabrim anđelima otvorio je i grad *Rijeka*. 
Riječ  je o otvorenju nove podružnice koja će u tom dijelu Hrvatske podržati  male hrabre ljude koji se od samog rođenja bore za svoj život. 
Stoga,  zadovoljstvo nam je pozvati Vas na svečano otvorenje podružnice Kluba  roditelja nedonoščadi „Palčići“  - Rijeka koje će se održati, 
*17. rujna 2012., u predavaoni Klinike za ginekologiju i porodništvo KBC-a Rijeka, s početkom u 13 sati.*

----------

